# How Much Does A 120 Gallon All Glass Aquarium Weigh Empty



## idle0095

hello im trying to find out what a 120 gallon all glass aquarium weighs empty. the tank size is 48"x24"x24". if anyone knows please let me know


----------



## emc7

230 lbs
http://www.thekrib.com/TankHardware/size-chart.html


----------



## idle0095

i dont think that website is correct or not updated in awhile. my 75 and 90 dont weigh any were near what that list says. also my 75 is temped bottom and that list say its not tempered.


----------



## Cefari

Glass is mostly silicon dioxide which weighs approx. 2.65g/cm3

Therefore find the volume of the glass in cm3 multiply by the glass's weight and then divide by 454 to get your answer in pounds


----------



## Obsidian

Idle- at this point I would just put it on a scale! (I know you probably can't do this, but who knew it would be a complicated question!) 

I found this site:
http://www.alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm

That size says a 120 will weigh 215 pounds empty. But it does not have the tempered glass box checked. Not sure how much of a weight difference to expect from tempered vs non tempered glass.


----------

